# yotes 3, me 0



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont know what it is, but ive been ate up with coyotes this year trying to hunt. opening day, yotes ruined it, a week later got followd outta the woods by some yotes growling at me, and then last nite's hunt.....

me and my buddy sat at the front corner of a field we knew a few does like to come out about an hour before dark. well it started getting dark so we got up and decided to check the other 5 fields before we left since a full moon was comming out and there was plenty of light to see. well when we get to the back of a field there comes bambi walking out of the swamp. she saw us and ran back into the woods. not 30 seconds later to our right on a field about 100yds away a pack of yotes go screaming, and man it was a BIG pack. them basterds got my deer. I dropped my bow, pulled out the xd40 and me and my buddy started running as fast as we could. as soon as we hit the field it was all silent. we sat for about 20 min doing howling calls with no luck. get our stuff and head back to my truck. we bs'd with the landowner at his porch for awile and then goes the coyotes raising cane again.

i recon im going to have to set the stand up for an all nite excursion or somthing this is getting ridiculious


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 1, 2009)

We can't shoot them at night here.

As far as the big pack, you would be surprised. 2 coyotes can sound like 20.

There is a nature station at a federal forest area just up the road. They have several native animals in captivity and give educational demonstrations with various ones throughout the day. The 2 coyotes that they have onhand will howl on command and the exact scenario of 2 sounding like many is one that they cover.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

My buddy made a 'Yote cicle. We took a clean 5 gallon bucket filled it with butcher scraps and water. Set (out of the bucket) that upwind in a field and pour blood on it. A couple guys with rifles and another with a turkey shotgun sit and wait. The result was 3 mangy looking dog critters on the 2nd night.

Good luck!


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 1, 2009)

You can kill as many as you want - I'm all for another bounty on them!

Here in WI they reintroduced the wolf. Heaven help you if you accidentally kill a wolf instead of a coyote. One guy killed one and took it to a taxidermist. It was the same size as a yote and looked the same, but turned out it was a young wolf. I thought the news reported that he was going to be cited, but I can't find that article. This one says the penalty is $2,000 (https://www.channel3000.com/news/14588677/detail.html)


----------



## switchback (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like a yote hunt is in order.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree too, sounds like a dedicated Yote hunt is in order. When they start getting the deer and Turkeys here I break out the .224 TTH and thin the population out to something a bit more reasonable. That gun is a bit of a barrel burner but if I can see it through the scope its in for a world of hurt...80grs at 3650 fps! Its still got some major gas in the tank at 400 yds and only 4.5 inches low when sighted in dead on at 200. Thats more than most educated Yotes here can dodge.


----------



## Okielawman28 (Nov 4, 2009)

running with a xd40 in your hand hmmmmm,,, maybe put that thing back in the holster before you start running, you might live longer. 

just a friendly little tip, please dont take it the wrong way.



Chris


----------



## Zum (Nov 10, 2009)

First I've ever heard of this up here but...Acouple coyotes killed a young women at a walking park here acouple weeks ago.A couple people heard her yelling but they were to late to save her
They are always alittle erie to hear walking out the woods at night but now they are going to seem alittle more erie.


----------

